

Invest in Startupbus Companies: 6 Busses, Two Days, Lots of Hackers - johndbritton
http://www.startupbus.com/ref/169

======
johndbritton
We're working on Lemonade Stand, "The neighborly commerce platform"
<http://lmnd.st> which will be live in a few minutes.

Formerly known as <http://startupx.net> sign up to get beta access.

------
jeffiel
Love the realtime valuation by bus graph. Break that $200 barrier!

